# réseau wifi invisible pour une imprimante epson



## Jacques L (20 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour à tous, et malgré les apparences, je suis bien dans la bonne rubrique je pense 

Voilà le soucis, ma vieille epson 890 ayant rendu l'âme j'ai acheté une epson XP-205 qui peut se connecter en wifi. Le logiciel epson est plutôt bien foutu et pour l'installation j'ai droit à la question classique "choisir un réseau pour se connecter" et là mon "réseau de Jacques" n'apparaît pas :mouais: qu'à cela ne tienne, je n'ai qu'à saisir exactement son nom et le mdp et ça devrait rouler  mais il y a un bémol dans "r*é*seau" il y a un "*é*" et les caractères accentués ne sont pas accepté , alors que ce *é *est utilisé depuis un bon bout de temps* 

*J'ai peut-être rendu ma borne invisible dans un réglage que je ne retrouve plus, et dans ce cas là comment je la re-rends visible, ou comment échapper à ce *é* diabolique? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jacques L (26 Juillet 2013)

Le problème est résolu, et je ne sais pas comment 

J'ai tripoté les réglages de l'utilitaire Airport en essayant d'ajouter une imprimante WPS, et ça n'a pas marché, j'ai tripoté également au niveau du réglage DHCP, DHCP et NAT, pour revenir en mode Pont (désactivé), je ne suis arrivé à rien, l'imprimante et Airport Extrem n'arrivaient pas à se trouver. Il était 2 heures du matin et je suis allé me coucher.

Ce matin je fais une photocopie et le voyant Wi-Fi est allumé en vert :mouais: alors j'essaie d'imprimer, et ça marche. J'ai éteint, attendu et rallumé et ça continue à marcher, alors, je ne sais pas pourquoi ça s'est mis à fonctionner, mais je suis content quand même, l'essentiel c'est que ça marche, 

pour la petite histoire elle ne reconnais toujours pas le *"é"* de r*é*seau, mais elle s'est connectée toute seule  à r??seau


----------



## macabee (26 Juillet 2013)

épson , plus jamais ...


----------

